# Footwear?



## zen!!! (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

I know that as a cook, you spend the majority of your day on your feet. Are there any particular shoes that any of you find make standing for the entirety of long shifts more comfortable? I heard somewhere that some cooks wear clogs. 

ZEN!!!


----------



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

i just have a pair of black steel toe work shoes. I'm gonna try and pick myself up a pair of clogs when i'm in toronto next week. I'm debating on wheather to get wooden soled, or rubber.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Clogs are the only way to go IMO. No laces (they can be a pain to clean, harbour bacteria), no-slip soles (seriously, even if the floor is soaking wet, oily, whatever I do not slip), and they are very comfortable. I've got wooden soles, I've worked shifts as long as 16 hours and my feet have been fine. The brand name is Sika btw, but there are several companies who make clogs...


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm loving my Dansko clogs...even when I'm not in the kitchen.


----------

